# Please say some prayers



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
Just wanted to ask you to pray for my sister in law and brother who are both going through the mill at the moment.SIL had major accident in March this year ,new to country , living at home with bro and my parents who is struggling with a PGCE. Found out they are expecting (which I am suprising fine about).SIL was given 50/50 to live and has had 15 hours facial reconstructive surgery - looks like a totally different person.Parents are very worried about her - stays in bed all day and dpressed about her face. Please will you pray for her and also my parents- they are tryin to help but dont know how to etc- everyone worried re Post natal depression and how she and my bro will cope, he has no job/she not able to claim benefits as a foreigh national.
Thanks Chedza


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

awww chedza... sounds like very hard time. Praying for your family lots. I just completed my PGCE so if your brother needs guidance feel free to PM  

amanda xx


----------



## WILS683 (Feb 15, 2005)

SENDING  FOR YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for your thoughts and prayers- things still not great 
Chedza


----------



## WILS683 (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Chedza life is so cruel sometimes hoping things get better for you & your family soon.xxx


----------

